# CS 6 is available



## KmH (Apr 30, 2012)

The profesisonal grade, Adobe Photoshop CS6, CS6 Extended, and the CS6 Extended Student/Teacher edition is now available.

Adobe Photoshop CS6


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2012)

Is a big jar of Vaseline included for that price???


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

Just a little tube.


----------



## raider (Apr 30, 2012)

not sure if its worth it.  i jumped to 5 because of its leaps like the content aware healing brush.


----------



## mirrorrim (Apr 30, 2012)

raider said:


> not sure if its worth it.  i jumped to 5 because of its leaps like the content aware healing brush.



Agree. Perhaps I'm missing something, but I just dont see any good reason to upgrade.


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

I use cs5 at work and cs4 at home.  I can do most things I want to do on cs4 still.  I imagine cs6 isn't that much of an improvement.  It also seems like technology gets updated just for the sake of updating these days.


----------



## raider (Apr 30, 2012)

enhanced crop - come on!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2012)

The image on the software package is enough to make me stick with CS4, never mind the price!


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Apr 30, 2012)

I downloaded the beta version of this. I must admit I did not play with it much. Cs 5 seems to work fantastic for my needs. The feature that did catch my attention is the ability to select the sampling area for the content aware fill.  Not had a look at it yet though. Guess I should before the beta runs out.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 30, 2012)

CS6 includes ACR7.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keith.. what is the "word" on upgraded to CS6 from CS5?


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2012)

Early on Adobe had announced it was only going to grant upgrade pricing for CS6 to CS5 owners. That would have been a change from their years long policy of granting upgrade pricing 2 releases back, or to CS3 owners wanting to upgrade to CS6.

Many in the industry thought more notice was in order and told Adobe so. With the Netflix debacle about the same time, Adobe listened and upgrade pricing is indeed granted back to CS3.

However, Adobe let everyone know that their intentions as of now are that when CS7 is released only CS6 owners will be granted upgrade pricing.

So if you have CS5 now, you can upgrade to CS6 some time before CS7 is released, for $199, and then upgrade to CS7 for another $199. Or you can skip CS6 entirely, and then upgrade to CS7 for $700.

Derrel, vaseline isn't needed by anyone, particularly those that qualify for the $199 upgrade or student/teacher pricing. *Note*: students/teachers get the *$999 *CS6 _Extended_ version for 80% off the retail price - only $199. As it is members of a variety of professional associations get an additional 15% off the $199 upgrade price, and only pay $169.15.

Even at $700 full retail, Photoshop is realtively cheap compared to other types of professional grade software applications. Even for advanced amateur shooters it's about the cost of a decent lens.

Paying the upgrade price of $199 every 2 years works out to $8.29 a month. Even $699 every 2 years is only $29.13 a month.

(Note - The upgrade price for the Extended version of CS6 is $399, an increase from the $345 upgrade price of CS5 Extended.)


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, Keith... that confirms what I had read elsewhere! Appreciate it!


----------



## CCericola (May 1, 2012)

You can also opt for the abobe cloud and have access to CS6 through subscription.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2012)

Adobe just added the direct withdrawal from your bank account brush, and the stick brush for the suckers that will run out and buy it.


----------



## Heitz (May 1, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Adobe just added the direct withdrawal from your bank account brush, and the stick brush for the suckers that will run out and buy it.


Apparently imagemaker46 is also using the sarcasm brush


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2012)

I have to admit that I'm really torn.  I would like to upgrade, BUT I've been keeping a fairly careful note of what I'm doing with CS4, and with the enhanced capabilities of LR4, I find that all I'm doing in it are using the same tools available in Elements.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 1, 2012)

I guess the point about cost is valid compared to other professional software.  My CAD and FEA software for my other business cost me $10k, with the option of paying $2k/yr for support and upgrades. $199 doesnt seem to bad.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2012)

At what point does a photographer, amateur or professional start using every new element that Adobe keeps adding?  I have been using photoshop since the beta version back in 1992. It has come a very long way since I was amazed at the clone tool.  How many people really "need" to upgrade every year?  I am using CS3 and haven't found anything in the new versions that would make anything easier.  I realize that all the techno geeks love upgrading for the sake of upgrading.  Will CS6 make you a better photographer, nope it won't, will it help fix the photos that were screwed up, not any more than PS 2-5.


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2012)

CCericola said:


> You can also opt for the abobe cloud and have access to CS6 through subscription.


Unfortunately, when you stop paying for the subscription you have ....nothing.

The subscription is $50 a month.



> Paying the upgrade price of $199 every 2 years works out to *$8.29 a month*. Even $699 every 2 years is only *$29.13 a month*.


----------



## Forkie (May 1, 2012)

I used the CS6 Beta and personally, the new interface alone is reason enough to upgrade.


----------



## CCericola (May 1, 2012)

KmH said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > You can also opt for the abobe cloud and have access to CS6 through subscription.
> ...



You are not comparing apples to apples. Adobe Cloud gives you access to every program in the creative suite. Some people might like that. Especially if they are in the creative field outside of photography.


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2012)

Good point. But, there is still no ownership of any of that software once you stop paying for the subscription.


----------



## CCericola (May 1, 2012)

Which makes sense for a business. Think of all the things we lease. Buildings, equipment, vehicles. I'm looking at it from a business point a view. A hobbiest would have a differant point of view.


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Which makes sense for a business. Think of all the things we lease. Buildings, equipment, vehicles. I'm looking at it from a business point a view. A hobbiest would have a differant point of view.



If that business needed all of those applications.


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Adobe just added the direct withdrawal from your bank account brush, and the stick brush for the suckers that will run out and buy it.



I've been getting reamed by Adobe for years. So have millions of others. The company is not much of a friend to its customers. I could care less what one of their shills has to say about their upgrade and pricing policies.
there is absolutely no mystery as to why Nikon and Canon  have not adopted Adobe's DNG format as the raw file for their cameras; Adobe's steadfast refusal to update ACR software for newer generations of cameras is the way Adobe butt-rapes its loyal customers, camera generation after camera generation. It is called planned obsolesence and "forced upgrade leveraging"...want to be able to use your new Nikon or Canon??? Well, kiddos, nevermind the thousands of dollars you've already spent with us...you want a new ACR module? it's gonna cost you $699. Or $199.

Well, you need to throw away your old software...

Thanks Adobe.

What aisle is the Vaseline kept on???


----------



## vipgraphx (May 1, 2012)

I have not played with it yet but I usually upgrade every other version so I can keep upgrade prices. With the work I do I need to keep up to date with software. There are a few features I am interested in and sure I will upgrade soon.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 1, 2012)

Derrel said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe just added the direct withdrawal from your bank account brush, and the stick brush for the suckers that will run out and buy it.
> ...



Nobody forces you to upgrade, and if you do not want to then don't just use the software that comes with your camera. What "BIG" business is loyal to their customers??? Unless you are a small business their really is no loyalty even then your never guaranteed anything. You do not seem like a child and if that is you in your avatar you should no that this is just part of life and life is not fair.

Its the job of a business to keep making new products and keep profits coming in for their stock holders. Maybe photographers do not see the need to upgrade but there are other industries that do benefit from little add ons. If it costs $199 do get a few new features then cool and if you are business making money than this is chump change to what you probably bring in. I am sure you charge more for a photo shoot than the cost of an upgrade right or are you not a professional photographer? I really do not know anything about you personally but for some reason from reading your post you come off as a working professional so the cost to you should be minor.

There is a cost of doing business and if you are not in business and only do photography as a hobby than one must either settle for software that comes with the camera of use the lower end and free software available. If they want to take it further than that there is a saying, " You Gotta Pay to Play".........


----------



## CCericola (May 1, 2012)

Like I said, in my business we use several CS programs so the cloud is looking more and more economical. I currently use PS, Illy, InD, FW, DW, and Acrobat.


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2012)

Oh hey, it's the 18 month middle finger from Adobe!

I swear.  The company makes some awesome software, but the way they just keep barfing out releases  ("NOW WITH TINT CONTROL!") just annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 1, 2012)

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> Nobody forces you to upgrade, and if you do not want to then don't just use the software that comes with your camera. What "BIG" business is loyal to their customers??? Unless you are a small business their really is no loyalty even then your never guaranteed anything. You do not seem like a child and if that is you in your avatar you should no that this is just part of life and life is not fair.
> 
> Its the job of a business to keep making new products and keep profits coming in for their stock holders. Maybe photographers do not see the need to upgrade but there are other industries that do benefit from little add ons. If it costs $199 do get a few new features then cool and if you are business making money than this is chump change to what you probably bring in. I am sure you charge more for a photo shoot than the cost of an upgrade right or are you not a professional photographer? I really do not know anything about you personally but for some reason from reading your post you come off as a working professional so the cost to you should be minor.
> 
> There is a cost of doing business and if you are not in business and only do photography as a hobby than one must either settle for software that comes with the camera of use the lower end and free software available. If they want to take it further than that there is a saying, " You Gotta Pay to Play".........



There's a difference between not having the newest and greatest and not having compatibility. It's not a new business tactic, but that doesn't change the fact that it's the equivalent of being raped when the product is an $800 magnetic disc.

Why do you think PS is one of the most pirated pieces of software on the planet?


----------



## vipgraphx (May 1, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Oh hey, it's the 18 month middle finger from Adobe!
> 
> I swear.  The company makes some awesome software, but the way they just keep barfing out releases  ("NOW WITH TINT CONTROL!") just annoys the heck out of me.



Yeah but, would you rather they not do anything and sit around with old software?  Technology is advancing fast and with todays cameras bigger mega pixels and business needing faster processing...Adobe needs to keep up with the demands. I read that their processing engine is faster. This is going to help with cameras like the D800 and those 24 mp..

Lets face it adobe photoshop is for professionals does not mean you need to be an active working professional to own it but thats what the software target market is. Thus the photoshop elements for the average hobbyists.

See the thing that happens is the right software and develop it..then the release it but wait, they get bombarded with emails and suggestions from end users to add in newer features. Ok so now its time to give what the customer wants but it costs they have to pay their developers.

I have software that cost $3000 plus and it was just a license to use it not own it. And it you had to upgrade yearly for support. Its called Maya 3d software. That was only one license use. Upgrades on that software was like $1000..WOW I used it for 5 years and decided I was done in the 3D world.

On the flip side of that there are companies that do not update their software and it just kills. I have a Roland Plotter that only works "Well" with Widows. You know how many users want the cut software for MAC? To many to count and yet they refuse to update it. I had to buy a windows machine to use this software and thats the only thing I use it for...this blows and they do not listen to their customers.

Nikon - customers want more AEB in the D7000 and there was mass email that went out with names of people with the request. NOPE nikon will not listen and its a simple fix in their software.....So if one wants more AEB one needs to buy a more expensive camera. 

Point is I would rather have a company pushing the technology and finding ways to make their product better than one that does not or waits 3 years or more for a small advancement. 

What I will say is that Adobe should offer at least 2-3 years back upgrade policy. One year does suck!!


----------



## vipgraphx (May 1, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting choice of words raped....that is the word "Victims" use I guess you have been forced by adobe to buy a product against your will.

Its the most pirated because 1) its the shizznit and 2) people are cheap and thieves!!


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2012)

Software costs money to produce and Adobe has undoubtably earned their position and price point in the market... but their upgrade cycle, IMO, is unecessarily rapid by about 2x.

I don't blame them for what they do.  They have a market position and they're riding it for all it's worth, but it still irks me.

Any of this stuff about them needing to keep up with the market and such I really don't buy.  They do not need to keep up with a market that they so massively dominate that they could probably fall asleep for 7 years and still hold the market majority.  It's not "the market", it's "THEIR market".


----------



## vipgraphx (May 1, 2012)

Ok lets say iphone- every year there is an new jeeees I can not keep up but I upgrade anyway as its my choice...this time I did not upgrade to the 4s from the 4. The there are the ipads...cars....houses...cameras...the list goes on and on. Everything is getting updated on a yearly basis. It's life and all this bickering will not change that. People just like to complain, I think it's human nature, to many victims in this world. If you do not want to upgrade then don't wait 7 years and then buy the newest version when you need it and if you need it. It would be the same as if you upgraded every year but, cheaper! Just saying...food for thought. I look at things different than you and I respect perhaps you are frustrated as many others are but, the truth is that we all have a choice. If folks are unhappy then switch to gimp or correl or like i said use the cameras software that comes with the camera or do not upgrade but, don't hate on those that do decide to upgrade.


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Like I said, in my business we use several CS programs so the cloud is looking more and more economical. I currently use PS, Illy, InD, FW, DW, and Acrobat.



I'd always seen the subscribe option as being aimed at the short term market as opposed to the long term (ie a person/company needing the software for only a short project and this not really wanting to invest in the whole purchase cost). However the argument of getting access to a wider range of software for the same price is interesting.

I guess the question comes down to how many of those programs you need to keep upgraded to continue to function as well as keeping an eye on the short and long term costs.


----------



## abadsvt (May 1, 2012)

I really like the new option to change the color of the toolbars and background.  I find it easier on my eyes after a long time working on the computer.  Also i have been using the new content aware patch feature quite a few times.  Not worth buying new but for the upgrade price i find it a good deal.  Just my 2cents.

Josh


----------



## manaheim (May 2, 2012)

An iPhone isn't $700.

I can still use my car on the road 10 years from now.  

You can't use older photoshop with newer cameras because adobe stops adding raw drivers.

I could go on.


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2012)

manaheim said:


> An iPhone isn't $700.
> 
> I can still use my car on the road 10 years from now.
> 
> ...



I think you said it best when you wrote, "*Oh hey, it's the 18 month middle finger from Adobe!*"

Yet again...with absolutely no end in sight...


----------



## GerryDavid (May 3, 2012)

I seen a thing on cs6 a while ago, and they made liquify faster loading and using, as well as the ability to continue to work while it saves the other file in the background.    Its not worth the upgrade from cs5 for me though.


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2012)

manaheim said:


> ...You can't use older photoshop with newer cameras because adobe stops adding raw drivers...


 But that only relates to ACR doesn't it?  What's wrong with using LR, Capture NX, etc and converting to .tif .dng?  I almost never use anything but .tif or .dng in Photoshop proper?  (Don't misunderstand; I totally agree with the whole idea that Adobe is threading the consumer every chance they get).


----------



## Overread (May 3, 2012)

Lightroom doesn't fully solve the problem since its still using the same RAW viewer software which also gets a cap on how far Adobe update it before they drop it for a newer edition of Lightroom. It does allow the photographer to lower the costs of upgrading and its probably the path that Adobe intends photographers to take. 

However its still only moving the core problem; which is that Adobe fails to long term support its older software with updates to RAW codec reading.


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> Lightroom doesn't fully solve the problem since its still using the same RAW viewer software which also gets a cap on how far Adobe update it before they drop it for a newer edition of Lightroom. It does allow the photographer to lower the costs of upgrading and its probably the path that Adobe intends photographers to take.
> 
> However its still only moving the core problem; which is that Adobe fails to long term support its older software with updates to RAW codec reading.


Totally agree; I just thought that perhap's Manny's comment about not being able to use PS was a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2012)

tirediron said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > ...You can't use older photoshop with newer cameras because adobe stops adding raw drivers...
> ...


 


tirediron said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom doesn't fully solve the problem since its still using the same RAW viewer software which also gets a cap on how far Adobe update it before they drop it for a newer edition of Lightroom. It does allow the photographer to lower the costs of upgrading and its probably the path that Adobe intends photographers to take.
> ...



Well, you've exposed my ignorance here.  I didn't know Capture NX did that... though there is some util that Adobe provides for free that allows you to convert to DNG, and that is always updated.  However, I find having that extra step in the process pretty annoying.  However, that sort of dissolves my entire argument down to "WHAH! I don't WANNA!" at which point I sound basically ridiculous. 

I'm still gonna stamp my feet and be mad whenever Adobe releases a new version, though... you know, because I'm a big baby.


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2012)

I've used Capture NX2 as my main RAW -> TIF converter for several years.  It wasn't until I saw a demo at this year's PPOC-BC conference that I actually broke down and bought a copy of LR4.  I still like NX2 for the simplicity of some of it's operattions such as leveling, cropping and spot corrections.


----------



## Buckster (May 4, 2012)

I don't get what all the fuss is about.  Some of you seem about to curl up in the fetal position or completely lose your minds stomping your feet and holding your breath because life isn't fair.  WTF?

This stuff is just too easy: If a product is not worth the price to someone, they should just not buy it or use it.  In the case of photo editing software, there's a whole sea of stuff out there from the full Photoshop Suite to regular Photoshop to Elements to Paintshop Pro to Gimp, and several more at various prices and capabilities in between.

I don't whine and cry and have baby-fits over the price of the top of the line cameras or lenses or cars or computers or software or anything else every time a new version comes out, and I can't believe so many in this thread are having such a toddler-tantrum over this one.

Buy and use what fits your budget and your needs, feel free to walk away from anything that doesn't, and then just live with it like an adult.


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I've used Capture NX2 as my main RAW -> TIF converter for several years.  It wasn't until I saw a demo at this year's PPOC-BC conference that I actually broke down and bought a copy of LR4.  I still like NX2 for the simplicity of some of it's operattions such as leveling, cropping and spot corrections.



So you set the core exposure, colo levels, etc. in Capture, dump to TIFF and then do further editing from there?

(That's one of my complaints with the thing, btw, is it takes up a lot more disk space... you're obviously not going to toss your RAWs, and if you toss the TFIFs you've lost your settings for those RAWS (assumption here- not sure?).


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2012)

Overread said:


> Lightroom doesn't fully solve the problem since its still using the same RAW viewer software which also gets a cap on how far Adobe update it before they drop it for a newer edition of Lightroom. It does allow the photographer to lower the costs of upgrading and its probably the path that Adobe intends photographers to take.
> 
> However its still only moving *the core problem; which is that Adobe fails to long term support its older software with updates to RAW codec reading.*



Somebody gets it.

Not to mention Adobe's attempts to monopolize entire classes of web content via its purchase of Flash technology...


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2012)

Buckster said:


> I don't get what all the fuss is about.  Some of you seem about to curl up in the fetal position or completely lose your minds stomping your feet and holding your breath because life isn't fair.  WTF?
> 
> This stuff is just too easy: If a product is not worth the price to someone, they should just not buy it or use it.  In the case of photo editing software, there's a whole sea of stuff out there from the full Photoshop Suite to regular Photoshop to Elements to Paintshop Pro to Gimp, and several more at various prices and capabilities in between.
> 
> ...



You ought to stop your own whining. Is any dissent automatically "whining" in your view? Your heaping helping of condescending attitude is surprising.

I'm glad you take your a$$=reaming like a man.


----------



## Buckster (May 4, 2012)

Derrel said:


> You ought to stop your own whining.


You first. 





Derrel said:


> Is any dissent automatically "whining" in your view?


No, just when it's taken to extremes. 



Derrel said:


> Your heaping helping of condescending attitude is surprising.


That's probably a compliment, coming from you, so thanks.



Derrel said:


> I'm glad you take your a$$=reaming like a man.


My a$$ is fine, not reamed in any way.  What next, whining that you're a slave, complete with chains and beatings from the evil Adobe massa?

Get a sense of perspective already.  It's a product that's known to upgrade every 18 months.  Don't like it?  Don't buy it.  Simple.


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2012)

manaheim said:


> So you set the core exposure, colo levels, etc. in Capture, dump to TIFF and then do further editing from there?
> 
> (That's one of my complaints with the thing, btw, is it takes up a lot more disk space... you're obviously not going to toss your RAWs, and if you toss the TFIFs you've lost your settings for those RAWS (assumption here- not sure?).


That's basically it; my flow is:  Into NX2, set WB, colour/exposure, local adjustments, straighten, crop, -> TIF


----------



## Imajize (May 18, 2012)

I use CS4 for editing 360º product images with ActionScripts.  I was wondering if there's any new features in CS5 or CS6 that would be of use for my application?


----------

